# Lobster boil number two, with clams, corn and enough melted butter to drown in :-)



## hhookk

This is our second lobster boil in a month for out of town family. Today we had 30 Lobsters, 10lbs of steamers, 2 dozen ears of corn, 3 pounds of melted butter :-)  Lets get to the action.








Cooler filled with 30 lobsters.







The set-up.







Cleaning the 10lbs of steamer clams.







Had to do the lobsters in 2 batches.







First batch of 15 done.







Clams are done.







Second batch is done







30 lobsters all cooked :-)







Scooping some clams.







Come and get it !!!







Smiles everywhere :-)







What a day. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bmudd14474

Dang that looks good. Im sad that my invite was lost in the mail


----------



## fftwarren

dang you hhookk. Can I get an invite to one of these. I will pay travel several states to get in on a lobster boil. It looks GREAT.


----------



## hhookk

Just finished shelling 3 leftover lobsters. Going to make some lobster mac and cheese this weekend.


----------



## shooter1

Dude you are killing me! That is off the hhook chain. The color of the lobster after cooking is beautiful. I think I have a tear in my eye. The leftover possibilities, hmm... Great looking feast!


----------



## ak1

Can, I say that I officially hate you right now!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeez!! 30 lobsters, 10 pounds of clams... That would be almost a weeks wages in my area!


----------



## jirodriguez

No smiles here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I wasn't invited.... *sniff*.....*sniff*....

Gawd! That looks incredible! Nothing like a good spread and lots of family and friends!


----------



## mballi3011

I hate you     I hate you       I hate you     _   I really would have liked to be there with all that good food and I'm sure it tasted good too. Dang it I missed the feast._


----------



## pineywoods

That sure looks like an awesome feast


----------



## meateater

Oh that looks awesome. Eat till ya fall asleep.


----------



## hhookk

Lets see...... I got a total so far of: 4 "I hate you's", 3 "dangs", 3 "lost invitations",1 "you're killing me" and 1 "no smiles here"

Looks like my plan to turn the forum against me is working perfectly


----------



## Bearcarver

hhookk said:


> Lets see...... I got a total so far of: 4 "I hate you's", 3 "dangs", 3 "lost invitations",1 "you're killing me" and 1 "no smiles here"
> 
> Looks like my plan to turn the forum against me is working perfectly


Add another "You're killing me" to your list!

And I must say, "Eating seafood must effect ladies looks, because those lobsters are not the only lovelies at the table".

Bearcarver


----------



## hhookk

Made some lobster mac and cheese. Gruyere, sharp cheddar and Monterey jack cheeses and crumbled thick cut bacon on top.



















Soooooooooooooo freaking good.


----------



## flyboylabs

I'm a midwest boy from kc. But man I love all kinds of seafood. My oldest son is 17yrs in the navy so we always eat seafood when we visit him. Your lobster boil looked awesome. But I have got to try that lobster mac n cheese. Great job!!


----------



## ak1

Mods, is it possible to ban hhookk, or at least disallow posting of Qview?


----------



## bayouchilehead

Dem some mighty big Crawfish you got there!! That Mac and Cheese looks pretty good too. Next time don't forget to call, I'll bring the sides and the Beer.


----------



## rw willy

That looks okay.  I don't like lobster and clams and corn and mac & cheese or any of that stuff anyway.

No sour grapes from me!  Outstanding spread.  Grerat food and good family.  Love those lobster plates.


----------



## scarbelly

You can add me to the list of I hate you's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What a great looking feast you put up there

I love allof it for sure


----------



## rdknb

OK I was fine till you added the mac and cheese, Wow that all looks good


----------



## hhookk

Bearcarver said:


> Â
> 
> Add another "You're killing me" to your list!
> 
> Â
> 
> And I must say, "Eating seafood must effect ladies looks, because those lobsters are not the only lovelies at the table".
> 
> Â
> 
> Â
> 
> Bearcarver


Thanks. The ladies at the table, from left to right are: my cousin, my daughter, my mother and my wife.


----------



## deannc

I've got to venture further from roll call and the pork threads! LOL  There's a whole new world out here in the rest of SMF! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Add me to your list!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Those lobster were beautiful!


----------



## pandemonium

please adopt me into your family lol man you guys know how to eat!!! Looks Fantastic once again wow......


----------



## cheezeerider

I can't believe I missed this the first time around. All I gotta say is......







 No hatin' here by the way. Nothin wrong with a little inspiration/motivation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eman

No hatin here either i just won't look at any more post w/ the word lobster in it.

 wife is still after me to say that we can start spending summers in maine so she can get her fill

of lobsters.


----------



## bigal

Add another "I hate you" to your list.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That looks like so much fun.  Fanfreak'ntastic pix, too!  Great post and thank you for incl. us.


----------



## coacher72

All I can say is WOW!!!! And of course "I hate you". No seriously, great looking feast. Reminds me of our backyard crawfish, crab/shrimp boils we had growing up. Sharing with good friends and Family always makes them special.


----------

